# Help me how to configure ILO with Windows2003



## qarandoon (Oct 18, 2007)

I would like to ask and i am sure i will get the answer.

I Need to change ILO IPaddress in my Windows2003 server. any one can tell me how to change it? 

appreciate your help

thanks.


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

By ILO I am assuming you mean iLO or Integrated Lights Out for an HP server? If this is the case you will have to do this via the BIOS directly. Now if you have a KVM over IP in place, then you could do this remotely, but you WILL need to take the server down to do this. 

I am not aware of an HP utility which will let you configure this thru Windows.


----------



## dahlinkj (May 29, 2008)

Hullo i also think you can change the ilo ip address in the bios settings before the operating systems starts


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

dahlinkj said:


> Hullo i also think you can change the ilo ip address in the bios settings before the operating systems starts





Tekmazter said:


> If this is the case you will have to do this *via the BIOS directly*


dahlink, I said that in my post. 

THX


----------

